# Bowden bike my friend just found



## jungleterry (Oct 5, 2021)

My friend just found  this wonderful Bowden bike .The fellow who owned him just hand delivered from New Jersey to warren Ohio .What a great bike and a great guy .My friend is so lucky I just had to share the pics .These are such cool unique bikes .Thanks for looking ,Terry and tammy .


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 5, 2021)

It must be this one.....


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 5, 2021)

yep thats it for sure


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 5, 2021)

WHAT A GREAT BIKE CONGRATULATIONS  TO THE NEW OWNER  🤓


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Oct 5, 2021)

Thats one fantastic bike and its original less the seat and grips ,,25000 value with lights and clean up,,,the seat is very rare to find,,,THATS A BIG SCORE I wish I would have found it first lol,,,,Great bike Mark from Ohio


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2021)

At $7500 I think the bike was on the money. Even for a really nice Bowden I believe $25k would be overly optimistic. The missing pieces won't be cheap or easy. Probably going to have to use repo lights which will keep this from ever seeing $25k. The bike was listed on Ebay so everyone had a shot at it--you either had to step up or step out! Congrats to the new owner. V/r Shawn


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 6, 2021)

Lights............not hard to come by in my area. Finding any for sale is another story.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 6, 2021)

Great bike!!! Crazy how futuristic looking the bike was...but still had such an old-time looking seat on it which to me killed the overall effect. No one could have come up with a better saddle at the time??


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2021)

HARPO said:


> Great bike!!! Crazy how futuristic looking the bike was...but still had such an old-time looking seat on it which to me killed the overall effect. No one could have come up with a better saddle at the time??



That seat is not correct for the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## biker (Oct 6, 2021)

.


----------



## biker (Oct 6, 2021)

.


----------



## biker (Oct 6, 2021)

.


----------



## biker (Oct 6, 2021)

.


----------



## biker (Oct 6, 2021)

.


----------



## biker (Oct 6, 2021)

.


----------



## biker (Oct 6, 2021)

.


----------



## biker (Oct 6, 2021)

.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2021)

biker said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1491049



You do know you can add multiple pics to the same post? Unless your just trying to boost your post count.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 6, 2021)

@Freqman1  Original saddle is still "blah" compared to the rest of the bike.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 6, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @Freqman1  Original saddle is still "blah" compared to the rest of the bike.



Whole bike is "BLAH" compared to every other bike !!! Don't get the fascination with these at all, never saw the beauty in the weird lines and clumsiness. To each their own, I'd sell one in a heartbeat if i were ever to find one. Glad it went to a good home.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @Freqman1  Original saddle is still "blah" compared to the rest of the bike.



I'm not a fan of these no matter what seat is on it! Another one of those bikes that was never on my list to own. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 6, 2021)

It's a polarizing design. I think the design itself is clumsy and somewhat ridiculous, but what is innovative is the exploration of alternative materials for construction. I see it as a forerunner of the carbon fiber materials used today. But I have to agree that I'd take the money and run rather than keep one for my own.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## bikebozo (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 6, 2021)

I think a little over 500 original ones were made , wonder how many can be accounted for today ?


----------



## biker (Oct 6, 2021)

.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 6, 2021)

biker said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1491294



This is my red Bowden ,photo above -







 I bought in Dallas Texas , and took it down for Ben to sign , then it went to the pedaling history museum ,on display . ..This is another signed Bowden that ,I lost touch with . It is completely original , won, in a news paper delivery contest


----------



## phantom (Oct 6, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> This is my red Bowden ,photo above -View attachment 1491296
> 
> View attachment 1491296
> 
> I bought in Dallas Texas , and took it down for Ben to sign , then it went to the pedaling history museum ,on display . ..This is another signed Bowden that ,I lost touch with . It is completely original , won, in a news paper delivery contest



Irony: Definitely a bike I wouldn't want to be delivering papers on.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 6, 2021)

It was the prize for delivering the most papers in a contest in Dallas -Ft.Worth


----------



## locomotion (Oct 7, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> View attachment 1491159



i would rather own that red bicycle leaning on the light pole.
good looking bike, what is it Walter?


Also not a fan of the design of those Bowden bicycles, but I can see why they were intriguing when they first came out.
How much did the Bowden bicycles cost when new?


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 7, 2021)

1870 Compienne Parisienne from London , . I bought it ,at the Isle of Wright transportation museum . In 1991,bike with metal spoke wheels AND rubber tires,.. Bowden bikes were 89.50 I think , one of the reasons not many sold


----------



## kostnerave (Oct 7, 2021)

biker said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1491039



I never knew the Bowden Spacelander was designed in the 1940's. Now the design elements of the bike make sense to me. I always thought these bikes looked like a throwback to an eariler time, coming out in 1960. The roundness of the lines are totally '40's.


----------



## biker (Oct 7, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I think a little over 500 original ones were made , wonder how many can be accounted for today ?



About 38 exists.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 9, 2021)

Leon Dixon wrote an article about the Bowden in 1985 that was published in Cyclist magazine. He was the first to research these bikes and write about them. You can find a scanned copy of the article on his website HERE.



			NBHAA - National Bicycle History Archive of America


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi guys helped my friend dial him in . All working again 😊


----------



## bicyclebuff (Oct 14, 2021)

Jungle terry is the best at dialing in lights horns paint ect,HE HASS PATIENTS < he doese a great job.I have the blue bowden and also the red give away bowden that came out of mark gorden collection


----------

